
Show HN: Geo-Info – Fast and simple reverse geocoding - max0563
https://geo-info.co
======
javajosh
Sadly it's important to know where the data is coming from, and what the
provider is doing with the data. Ease-of-use is great, but without more
information about the company I personally won't use it.

~~~
verdverm
Most likely OP is trying to make a small side income from an open data set.
See their previous submissions with the same title

